# fat cow skinny cow



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

For the extreme heat and poor pature quality here in illinois my cows look outstanding been keeping them on a fuscue fighting mineral and protein due to the amount of fescue with endophyte in my pastures, but mixed in with these great looking cows. There are some slighly rough looking cows in my herd. I have not weaned, is it genetics possibly cause some are young and look rough. Or should i relax and see how they look when the calves are weaned off them and they get some good fall grasses and alfalfa in their bellys?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Myself I would be looking more at the calves these cows are raising . Are the calves on the rougher looking cows doing as well as the others?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

The calves on the rougher cows look outstanding and maybe they are nursing harder on their mama


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Same situation here in central Kansas. Have three replacement heifers with first time calves that look bad compared to the rest of the cows. It is more noticeable this year. I sold calves earlier than normal this week to help the mommas this year. @ 435 lbs. Martin


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I would keep them if it was me . You said those cows are younger ,how young ? If first calf heifers , just two years old they are still trying to grow and raise a calf . My only concern would be that they are in good eoungh shape to breed back .


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Chessiedog said:


> I would keep them if it was me . You said those cows are younger ,how young ? If first calf heifers , just two years old they are still trying to grow and raise a calf . My only concern would be that they are in good eoungh shape to breed back .


Great point ! I had one three years ago that skipped after first calf she was one of six I bought the rest are raised from my herd, anyway she was the smallest of the group and dad said to sell her but I didn't and she is one of the best I have now. So if they do skip and you can afford to keep them it will help her in the long run. Provided you can keep her away from the bull till the rest are ready to breed. Martin


----------

